# Game thread Hornets vs Bucks



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

It's 'bout to start.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey supermati thanks for starting the game thread for me. I've been really preoccupied lately with school starting up and then I started a new website for SEC basketball that has taken up some of my modding time.

Thats why I love being the Hornets mods were like a small family and we help eachother out.

Thanks guys! :clap:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets winning by 2. Chris Paul looks great on the fastbreak doesn't he?

Speedy Claxton is coming off of a good game vs Memphis and I hope he can continue it here.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jackson Vroman is helping to replace Birdman with his enthusiasm and hustle.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Hey supermati thanks for starting the game thread for me. I've been really preoccupied lately with school starting up and then I started a new website for SEC basketball that has taken up some of my modding time.
> 
> Thats why I love being the Hornets mods were like a small family and we help eachother out.
> 
> Thanks guys! :clap:


:wink:

Now, how bad are the Bucks shooting?!


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

I hope you guys lose so my Warriors can be up there, no one wants to see the boring Hornets.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> I hope you guys lose so my Warriors can be up there, no one wants to see the boring Hornets.


Well, you sure are not contributing a single thing with that post.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:


> I hope you guys lose so my Warriors can be up there, no one wants to see the boring Hornets.


Whats more interesting watching Chris Paul get a near double double every night or Mike Dunleavy underperform since he was drafted? :wink:

Try and be constructive when you post in the Hornets forum my boy...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Man, this game has been so close all night.
Hope we can pull this Win.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Great hustle on the rebound after the PJ Brown miss with under a minute to go.

The Bucks have the ball now and just called a timeout they are down by 1 with 16 seconds to go...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

In that play we got some offensive rebounds.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Bogut to Magloire for the foul and the bucket...

DAMN!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh, oh, Former Hornet scored.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

7.1 to go! Bucks up 1. Hornets ball!

They'd better execute this last possession very carefully.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets ball with 7.1 seconds down by 1...

My guess is CP3 or most likely Speedy takes it to the hoop...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

DAVID WEST BABY!!!!!!

.1 left Hornets up 94-93!!!!!!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

West nails it!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

CP3 gives the Birdman symbol with his hands after West makes the shot...

The Birdman flies again...:laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets win!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:

Back at .500. Great way to end the month of January for the Hornets!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow!, what a game this was... great clutch by West.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Wow!, what a game this was... great clutch by West.


You're right, great clutch by West! At first I was like, why did they kick it out and not drive it in? I'm so glad they know more than me. :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

24pts and 15rebs for West...he was huge on the offensive glass tonight when it mattered.

Second game winner of the season for West.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

mr. clutch wins is for us. badass game.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

WarriorFan64 said:


> I hope you guys lose so my Warriors can be up there, no one wants to see the boring Hornets.


and who the hell are you to come talk trash in our house? while your "exciting" team that many picked to win the pacific is struggling to reach .500, this hornets team has been competitive from day 1. 
by the way, thanks for taking davis off our hands and setting us up for who could quite possibly be the best pg drafted in the past decade.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Warriors have to start winning some games before their fans can worry about anyone else losing.Don't think they concern me too much right now.

Does worry me that CP has been turning the ball over so many times in the last few games.The best part of his game until recently was that he was making lots of plays w/o committing many TOs at all.

It seems to me that Byron Scott has to figure out some way to get something out of J.R Smith whether he likes his effort or not.They just can't expect to continue winning playing eight men unless Vroman can start producing a good bit more than he has so far.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> The Warriors have to start winning some games before their fans can worry about anyone else losing.Don't think they concern me too much right now.
> 
> Does worry me that CP has been turning the ball over so many times in the last few games.The best part of his game until recently was that he was making lots of plays w/o committing many TOs at all.
> 
> *It seems to me that Byron Scott has to figure out some way to get something out of J.R Smith whether he likes his effort or not.They just can't expect to continue winning playing eight men unless Vroman can start producing a good bit more than he has so far*.


I agree with your last paragraph whole-heartedly. I have always felt, through some interviews, specials, and quotes, that JR Smith is a rather mentally young and impressionable young man. I am afraid of Scott hurting his confidence. I have always thought his effort has been shabby at times, as it didnt seem to me he had it all put together in terms of his maturity, but you have to walk a fine line in teaching him a lesson and creating even more of a problem by destroying confidence.

Of course I dont know all the inner workings of what happens in player meetings, practices, and what not but from what I can see which is a very outside outside opinion I think he should raise his minutes a little for the teams sake...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

one of the annoying things is the fact that J.R. smith played that full fourth quarter against boston, and I watched it from start to finish. He was forced to gaurd ricky davis who had the hot hand the whole second half, and truly did an admirable job. His rotations weren't that horrble either. his hands were always moving, you never saw him standing straight up other than to distract the passing lane, he was busy as can be. I'm all for restricting his minutes until he "gets it", and I'm fully aware that we are winning while he isn't contributing anything, but his slashing abilities and long range could be an amazing asset if we actually wanted to make a solid playoff push this year. I believe that byron has also been disappointed with him not crashing the defensive boards, as thats something that I noticed was a big blackhole in his ame last season. To me 3 boards a game for someone who's 6'6 just doesn't cut it. I realize that he likes to get out and be the first one down the court on a fastbreak, however with Paul at PG its entirely possible to go from being the rebounder on one end and the recepient of an alley-oop on the other. I truly hope that we don't give up on this kid at such an early age, it could definately be a fatal error if we do, considering its really impossible to think we could get equal value while hes on his rookie contract.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> one of the annoying things is the fact that J.R. smith played that full fourth quarter against boston, and I watched it from start to finish. He was forced to gaurd ricky davis who had the hot hand the whole second half, and truly did an admirable job. His rotations weren't that horrble either. his hands were always moving, you never saw him standing straight up other than to distract the passing lane, he was busy as can be. I'm all for restricting his minutes until he "gets it", and I'm fully aware that we are winning while he isn't contributing anything, but his slashing abilities and long range could be an amazing asset if we actually wanted to make a solid playoff push this year. I believe that byron has also been disappointed with him not crashing the defensive boards, as thats something that I noticed was a big blackhole in his ame last season. To me 3 boards a game for someone who's 6'6 just doesn't cut it. I realize that he likes to get out and be the first one down the court on a fastbreak, however with Paul at PG its entirely possible to go from being the rebounder on one end and the recepient of an alley-oop on the other. I truly hope that we don't give up on this kid at such an early age, it could definately be a fatal error if we do, considering its really impossible to think we could get equal value while hes on his rookie contract.


I completely agree with that.


----------

